# Rogers Rail Lite Review



## handgun (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum, and was wondering in anyone has heard of or owed any Rogers branded products? I just purchased a 6390 Safariland duty holster with an ALS (automatic locking system) from www.holsterops.com, because of a tip off from a buddy that had ordered from them before. The holster's great, but while I was on the site they had a lot of Rogers branded products. I perused and wound up purchasing the Rogers Rail Lite. I've played with it for about a day now and love it! It's a plastic attachment that houses a Streamlight Microstream to fit on your handgun and puts the light at your supporting hand's thumb. I don't know all the hanguns it will or won't fit on, but it works great on my FNS-9 and Glock 17 (see pictures).

I guess my question is has anybody else ever heard of or owned any Rogers branded products? Are they reliable? They seem pretty decently priced, I just hadn't heard of them before. Thanks for the help!


----------

